
Ask HN: Why isn't Internet considered a revolution? - FahadUddin92
When we talk about 4th Industrial revolution, the past revolutions are defined as,<p>1. Mechanical Revolution<p>2. Mass Production<p>3. Electronics Revolution<p>Among them it we don&#x27;t see any relation to Internet which has changed the world.
======
trexen
This isn't correct. It's obviously a revolutionary change.

------
yesenadam
Why do you consider that it's not 'considered a revolution'?

~~~
FahadUddin92
Because its not a industrial revolution people acknowledge in the industrial
revolutions.

